# Magnificent Paris



## andreasng (Oct 3, 2010)

This is almost star wars'esque in a way.


----------



## mandrew (Oct 3, 2010)

Kind of looks like a heart when you think about it. The first thing I think about it you're trying to give the message out of "I heart Paris". IDK im weird.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not sure what it looks like.. but i dont think starwars is it.lol sorry..just not doing it for me. I think its the fact that im not really sure what to focus on .. what the subject is or represents... and that everything is so dark it kind of clashes.


----------



## guajero (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the negative space because I like the shape of Eiffel tower but I'd also like to see more of the metal work because it is also beautiful.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 4, 2010)

I like it.  It's a twist on the normal Eiffel tower shot.  A way I haven't seen it before.


----------



## SmallFry (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a portion of a kaleidescope!


----------



## jgarridc (Oct 25, 2010)

Too much black, I dont like the picture...sorry...


----------



## The Empress (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the prospective of the shot, just a little to dark for me.


----------



## Muusers (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not symmetric, which bugs me. A lot.


----------



## andreasng (Oct 30, 2010)

well i see your point. I would say the same if I were in your shoes. On the other hand, it is pretty darn close to being symetric so I actually didn't care to "fix" it.


----------



## Marmeduke (Nov 18, 2010)

Almost looks like French knickers at the top!


----------



## starcluster (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes! it is dark! i would prefer to see more of the structure.


----------



## AmberCantrell (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the detail you captured in the columns, and I love the angle... but I really wish that the photo was a little less shadowed.


----------

